

Les Valiant wins 2010 Turing Award - sweis
http://www.acm.org/news/featured/turing-award-2010

======
sweis
Les Valiant made important contributions to the theory of computation and
machine learning. "A Theory of the Learnable" is one of his most influential
papers:
[http://www.cs.princeton.edu/courses/archive/spring08/cos511/...](http://www.cs.princeton.edu/courses/archive/spring08/cos511/handouts/valiant.pdf)

------
michael_dorfman
There are several other stories already posted about this; one of them
currently has 65 votes and is residing on the front page.

